# (VA) QAA Son of GCH Poplar Forest Play it Again Sam MH at Stud



## ESVAducks (Aug 18, 2014)

*(MS) BOK In Like Flynn QAA*

At Stud: BOK In Like Flynn QAA

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=79236</p>

Flynn is a black male out of GCH Poplar Forest Play it Again Sam MH and HRCH BOK Molly Full Throttle. I bought Flynn as a hunting buddy and his marking and trainability took us to field trials. After his first year, he placed 3rd or better in 4/5 qualifyings before my career took us away from competition. He is an excellent marker, tractable, great house dog, and classic looking. He is an interesting dog as he’s mostly from bench lines but excelled in field trials. He would be a great pick for any hunt test litter seeking true performance with the “off switch” and good looks to boot.

Located in Pascagoula, MS. Call Cory @ 757 710 2936



OFA Hips Excellent; Elbows Normal. EIC/CNM clear.
OFA link: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1941357


----------

